# Bonjour from the UK



## Alisa2015 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi there, 

I am hoping anyone can help.

I am a 28 year old French woman currently working in the UK. 

I am looking for help to find the appropriate Visa to have the right to:

---Move to Australia on a permanent basis but keep my European passport.
---Work in Australia
---Have the right to buy second-hand property dwellings 

I have come a bit stuck with the visa process so I would appreciate advice and guidance on the right route to take.

A little about my past occupation:

---I have a diploma in Management and worked in the banking industry for five years. 

---My last job before moving to the UK was 4 years at the KBL Private Bank in Luxembourg where I was a operational control advisor on stocks, shares.

---I am now a health care assistant / health carer personal assistant since November 2011 in the UK

I originally wanted to apply for a skilled visa to live and work in Australia; Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189).

---I completed the form on the Australian government immigration website

---I completed the required English-Language test and passed with a very high-score.

---The last step was to obtain a suitable skilled assessment. However due to my current job title and job description I was finding it hard to find a category in which I fit rom the Skilled Occupations List (SOL).

I contacted the AASW for Social Care as I believe it best suited me from he Skilled Occupations List. However on reviewing the assessment criteria they forwarded to me, some of it applied and some of it did not to my job title.

After this sticking point I found an Australian website called visalawyers I contacted and had a chat. The advice given was that;

---To get a skilled assessment it would be a waste of money as my job description fits too many categories...I am half in the social care and half in health care professional

---A skilled assessment would be hard for me to obtain as I am not highly skilled in care i.e. not a director of care

---If by some chance I was granted a Skilled assessment and passed it and finally filled in an expression of interest.... there is a 5 year waiting of a potential invite.

---Quicker and better routes.

I hope you don't mind all the information I have given you. 

Where do I go from here?

Do I carry on with the current route or do I try a different route?

What other types of visa are there? / Are there any other type of visas that could suit me?

How does a sponsored visa work?

Thank you very much for reading everything hope you can help. I can also ring you at an available time

Kindest wishes,

Alisa


----------

